# DDR2 RAM, aber welchen?



## Typhalt (19. März 2015)

Servus. Habe mal wieder ein anliegen an euch. 

Und zwar habe ich von der Firma einen PC geschenkt bekommen. Ist schon wasälter, aber würde gerne den RAM aufrüsten. Nun aber mein anliegen: Ich glaube man kann nicht jeden x beliebigen RAM nehmen oder? Habe da einen gefunden und da steht folgendes: *Achtung: Dies ist kein standardmäßiger Speicher und kann nicht in einem normalen PC verwendet werden!* Hier mal der Arbeitsspeicher: https://www.servershop24.de/kompone...EoLn0cfeYoh6ukZomvz8OgsSsR9KQWLfqzxoCTWnw_wcB

Es geht auch um folgenden PC, den ich bekommen habe. Dafür hätte ich gerne 8GB, wenn der Prei angemessen ist, ansonsten nur 4GB. Könnte mir da einer was raus suchen, da es ja wohl verschiedene RAM gibt. Hier der PC: Hewlett Packard Workstation XW 4600 (PW481ET) - CHIP


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Der RAM im Link ist halt ECC Registered - normale PCs haben so was nicht. Es kann aber sein, dass wiederum ausgerechnet der Firmen PC doch genau so was braucht. Was steht denn auf den derzeitigen Riegeln drauf? Und was für ne CPU isses? 

Laut dem Link ist das RAM im PC ECC und unbuffered (ungepuffert) - und da es eine "Workstation" mit vermutlich entsprechendem Server-Board ist, kann es sein, dass du so ein RAM nehmen MUSST. Falls ja: da ist die Auswahl sehr klein, und EIN Riegel mit 4GB kostet über 120€...   2GB kosten 35€, da wärst du mit 4 Stück auch bei 140€ - was völliger Schwachsinn wäre, da du für 160€ schon einen nagelneuen Pentium + 8GB DDR3-RAM + Board bekommen würdest, was schneller als der E6600 in dem geschenkten PC ist... 

Evlt. ist das mit dem ECC aber nur ein "kann"...  aber da müsste man mal genau beim Board nachforschen.


----------



## Typhalt (19. März 2015)

Ach du scheiße, verstehe im Moment so ziemlich nur Bahnhof ^^ 
also bin am Wochenende zu hause und werde mal Fotos vom Board und vom RAM machen. Prozessor ect. stehen oben in der beschreibung von dem Link, den ich dazu gepackt habe. Nur weiß ich nicht genau, was für ein Takt der hat, ist das wichtig? Des ist auf jeden Fall ein Intel Core 2 Duo. 

Dazu muss ich sagen, das der PC nur für bisschen youTube, Filme und Sufen gedacht ist. Und Windows 7 soll damit betrieben werden. Wären dafür 4GB nicht auch ausreichend?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

4GB wären auch genug. 

Es gibt das übliche DDR2-RAM, da steht evlt. noch unbuffered bei, dann gibt es unbuffered ECC und noch registered ECC. Dieses ECC ist eine zusätzliche Fehlerkorrektur. Bei dem alten PC ist halt unbuffered ECC drin, und allein ECC ist eben nicht "normal" für private PCs, weil es nix bringt.  

Auf normalen Mainboards geht registered ECC nicht - unbuffered ECC geht zwar, aber ein Standardboard kann kein ECC nutzen, da läuft das RAM dann, aber halt einfach ohne ECC.  Bei dem alten PC steht halt, dass da unbuffered ECC-RAM drin ist - was ich aber nicht weiß: ist das vlt. ein spezielles Board, bei dem man diese RAM-Art nutzen MUSS? Oder ist es wie bei dem Fall "Standardboard + ECC-RAM = läuft, aber ohne ECC", dass du auf das Board auch non-ECC draufmachen kannst, und dann läuft es halt auch problemlos, nur ohne das ECC-Feature... 

Das RAM, was du wiederum gefunden hattest, wäre registered ECC - das ist dann in jedem Falle komplett anders, das wird nicht funktionieren. 



Wegen der CPU: die wäre okay. Ein alter Dualcore ist zwar nicht der Brüller, aber es wird reichen - vlt ne kleine SSD dazukaufen, denn die macht dann gefühlt wahnsinnig viel aus. Sofern das Board zumindest SATA2 hat.


----------



## Typhalt (20. März 2015)

Also habe nun mal geguckt, was da für RAM drin steckt. Es ist folgendes: Elpida EBE11UD8AJWA-8G-E PC2-6400U-666 1GB 2Rx8 240-pin DIMM, Non-ECC DDR2 Desktop Memory Full Technical Specs and Reviews [Elpida EBE11UD8AJWA-8G-E PC2-6400U-666 1GB 2Rx8 240-pin DIMM Non-ECC Desktop DDR2 Memory Full Technical Specs] : electrobyt!,  

Heißt dann wohl, dass ich einfach stink normalen DDR2 RAM brauche? 


Ach und danke für die erlärung, wie der ganze spaß funktioniert!


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2015)

Ja, dann geht wohl normaler DDR2-RAM. Allerdings ist der halt auch teuer. 4GB-Riegel kosten 80€/Stück, kannst du also vergessen. Und 2GB kosten ca 20-25€ Speicher mit Standard: DDR2, Bauform: DIMM, Typ: unbuffered (UDIMM), Einzelmodulgröße: 2GB, Speichertakt: 800MHz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - d.h. für 8GB müsstest Du um die 80-100€ rechnen, falls das Board denn überhaupt 4 Slots hat.


----------



## Typhalt (20. März 2015)

Ja das Board hat 4 Slots, also sollte das kein Problem sein, außerdem habe ich ja noch 2x 1 GB die  kann ich ja verwenden. Und die anderen GB würde ich sowieso gebraucht kaufen, weil ich es nicht einsehe so viel Kohle in den alten PC zu stecken. 
Also mal gucken ob ich was gescheites finde. Wo es auch vom Preis her sinn macht. Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso der alte scheiß so Teuer ist ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2015)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ja das Board hat 4 Slots, also sollte das kein Problem sein, außerdem habe ich ja noch 2x 1 GB die  kann ich ja verwenden. Und die anderen GB würde ich sowieso gebraucht kaufen, weil ich es nicht einsehe so viel Kohle in den alten PC zu stecken.
> Also mal gucken ob ich was gescheites finde. Wo es auch vom Preis her sinn macht. Ich verstehe eh nicht, wieso der alte scheiß so Teuer ist ^^



Bei DDR2 fehlt halt schon lange der Kostenvorteil der Massenproduktion und -Bestellung. Die Shops müssen da rel. wenig RAM als "Extrawurst" für ein paar wenige Kunden bestellen und lagern, das ist halt teuer. Schon vor ca 3-4 Jahren, als ich von einem Sockel 775 Dualcore mir DDR2-RAM auf einen AMD X4 965 umstieg und DDR3 für den AMD AM3+ bereits Standard war, kostete DDR2 so viel, dass ich für mein altes gebrauchtes RAM so viel bekommen hab, dass ich davon schon das NEUE DDR3-RAM finanziert hatte...


----------



## Typhalt (20. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei DDR2 fehlt halt schon lange der Kostenvorteil der Massenproduktion und -Bestellung. Die Shops müssen da rel. wenig RAM als "Extrawurst" für ein paar wenige Kunden bestellen und lagern, das ist halt teuer. Schon vor ca 3-4 Jahren, als ich von einem Sockel 775 Dualcore mir DDR2-RAM auf einen AMD X4 965 umstieg und DDR3 für den AMD AM3+ bereits Standard war, kostete DDR2 so viel, dass ich für mein altes gebrauchtes RAM so viel bekommen hab, dass ich davon schon das NEUE DDR3-RAM finanziert hatte...



Das ist ja wahnsinn. Aber dann lohnt sich scheinbar das Verkaufen, wenn ich dann man den PC nicht mehr nutze  
Aber logisch ist es schon, dass der dann teurer ist, zumindest ein wenig logisch ^^ 

Auf jeden fall danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Typhalt (20. März 2015)

Also noch ne Frage ^^ 

Egal welche ich jetzt bei ebay finde, die sind alle nicht mit Intel kompatibel? Wasn das fürn Müll?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2015)

Steht das da dabei, oder wie? ^^  an sich gibt es das gar nicht, es gibt aber RAM, dass zusätzlich noch als "Extra" dieses Intel XMP hat, wodurch das RAM vom Board dann optimal eingestellt wird - nötig ist das aber an sich nicht.


----------



## Typhalt (22. März 2015)

Genau des steht dabei, bei fast allen ^^ 4GB DDR2 RAM Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800/667/533 PC6400/5300/4200 2x2GB Kit | eBay 


Hat sich aber nun erledigt, habe mir einfach 2GB bei MF gekauft, hab die schnauze voll  


Aber danke für die hilfe!


----------



## HanFred (23. März 2015)

Liess sich schnell per Google finden: DDR2 und Intel Chipsatz? - ComputerBase Forum

Wusste ich auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Liess sich schnell per Google finden: DDR2 und Intel Chipsatz? - ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Wusste ich auch nicht.


ich kannte nur das Problem vom noch älteren RAM von wegen Doublesided oder nicht, also ob der Riegel auf beiden Seiten Chips hat oder nur auf einer...  

aber so oder so ist da die Frage: geht es DEFINITIV nicht, oder ist es nur so, dass es im Zweifel dann eher mal passieren kann, dass es nicht klappt?


----------

